# .



## Cuppycakez (Aug 23, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 24, 2014)

One last bump! Then I'm probably signing off for the night!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 27, 2014)

..


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 27, 2014)

It may work out better if text wasn't so hard to read. The colors kinda clash a bit. Not to sound rude at all, but people tend to order more if the shop looks more presentable? I found it very hard to read the text, making me not want to strain my eyes to do so. 
I'd love to order, but for some reason pictures don't show up in my signature. Only text. Which the mod hasn't Messaged me back about. 
I plan on opening my own shop eventually seeing as I want to major in graphic design. But I just haven't had the will. XD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 27, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 27, 2014)

..


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, that will be very contradictorial, but, It's a bit hard to read since is very big and it seems that it's a lot. Maybe you could see some shops to see examples of how to persuate people D:


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 29, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 29, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 30, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 30, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Aug 30, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 3, 2014)

idk why people doesn't request, your sig are really good ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## supermann (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump for you! Cool shop!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

you're so dedicated! I hope you get an order soon  you deserve it


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 4, 2014)

..


----------



## Locket (Sep 4, 2014)

I love them, but they are a little confusing, though I just might be a sleepy zombie. Let me read through them again, and a bump for your fab. work!


----------



## Locket (Sep 4, 2014)

Town Name: Iceburg
Catch Phrase Or Saying For Town: Please Explain this to me 
Mayor Name (Optional): Summer
FC (Optional):0361-8347-7431
DA (Optional): N/A
Dream Villagers:Tucker Phil Marina Marshal Simon Kevin
Font:Random
Font Color:Random
Any Special Requests:???
An Outline Around Letters/Words: (If so, please tell what color!)
Any extra Pixels:
Mayor Chibi:N/A
Outline around lettering (If so include color) :


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 5, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 5, 2014)

Bump~!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 5, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 5, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Angira (Sep 6, 2014)

bump for you ♥ singatures are tough.... good luck!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 6, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 6, 2014)

..


----------



## kaidanfanlava (Sep 7, 2014)

How... many... bumps... (>T^T)>


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 7, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 7, 2014)

Bumparoo


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump[!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 10, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 12, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 12, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 14, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 14, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 14, 2014)

BUmp


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 15, 2014)

Bumpo!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 15, 2014)

Bum!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump*


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Coach (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 16, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 16, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 16, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 17, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 18, 2014)

BumP!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 18, 2014)

BUmp!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 18, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump!~


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

Bumparoo!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 19, 2014)

Can I just double check how much it'd be to have a chibi on an animated sig?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

Chibis are free on a sig!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the late reply, I'm at school so. It would be 20 TBT total!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, bumpAroo!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh that'd all be great, thanks  I'll PM you a reference! Would you like payment in advance?


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 19, 2014)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Oh that'd all be great, thanks  I'll PM you a reference! Would you like payment in advance?



OH I FORGOT THE BEST PART


Mayor Name (Optional): Eve
FC (Optional): 0103-9929-6204
DA (Optional):
Dream Villagers: Fang, Ankha, Molly (have), Erik (have), Tia (have) and Tia (have
Font/Font type: Don't mind!
Font Color:Blue
Any Special Requests: Noooo
An Outline Around Letters/Words: (If so, please tell what color!) White around the town name, 
Any extra Pixels: Don't mind XD 
How Many Chibi's? One
Which side would you like your Chibi(s) on? Right 
Mayor Chibi(s): Eve
Outline around lettering (If so include color, Optional) : Yes, white please 
Key (If wanted. As in, Gold rose to show achieved dreamies! ) Pear to show dreamies?
Back Round Pic: (link is preferred) Don't mind XD 

Thanks!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

Boop!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 19, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 20, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 20, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 20, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 20, 2014)

..


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 20, 2014)

Do you have any pixel scenery with birds? I searched google but no luck.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 20, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## kkerstin (Sep 21, 2014)

Town Name: Scoot
Catch Phrase Or Saying For Town(Optional):
Mayor Name (Optional): Kerstin
FC (Optional): 5086-2194-8974
DA (Optional):
Dream Villagers: Bruce, Wolfgang, Lobo, Skye, Chief, Fang, Merry, Beau/Zell, Rosie/ Lolly!
Font/Font type: bonzai.ttf
Font Color: dark green (almost black) or light grey, depending on what shows good w background
Any Special Requests: for dreamies achieved, bruce, lolly, zell and chief could you put  a lil peach pixel? i can find a pixel if you need one 
An Outline Around Letters/Words: (If so, please tell what color!) 
Any extra Pixels:
How Many Chibi's? just 1 
Which side would you like your Chibi(s) on: the left
Pics of Chibi: 
Outline around lettering (If so include color, Optional) : 
Key (If wanted. As in, Gold rose to show achieved dreamies! ) peach pixel? 
Back Round Pic: (link is preferred)  http://thepixelqueen.tumblr.com/post/22564465949


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## kkerstin (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll do that right now! Tysm for this it's so generous!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## kkerstin (Sep 21, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok, cool. I'll order one in a bit.


----------



## kkerstin (Sep 22, 2014)

I absolutely love my siggy


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 23, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 23, 2014)

BuMP


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

Not sure if it'll be alright but I want to combine my town and my daughter's town in one sig.  






Town Name: Eorzea and Ivelice 
Catch Phrase Or Saying For Town(Optional): N/A
Mayor Name (Optional): Jade(Eorzea) and Emirae(Ivelice) 
FC (Optional):Eorzea: 4270-1443-3579 Ivelice FC: 1779-1155-2175
DA (Optional): N/A
Dream Villagers: Beau Lucky Flurry Ruby Peanut Stinky Diva Cookie Kabuki Stitches 
Font/Font type: Bonzai.tff
Font Color: Dark Purple 
Any Special Requests: N/A
An Outline Around Letters/Words: (If so, please tell what color!) N/A 
Any extra Pixels: N/A 
How Many Chibi's?: 2 
Which side would you like your Chibi(s) on: Left and Right 
Pics of Chibi:Left Chibi  Right Chibi: 
Outline around lettering (If so include color, Optional) : N/A
Key (If wanted. As in, Gold rose to show achieved dreamies! )
Back Round Pic: (link is preferred) http://thepixelqueen.tumblr.com/post/22434765972


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! I can do that. It'll be a first! Or if you like I can give you a deal two for the price of one and you could put one/both of them in a spoiler since both together migth excide signature length limit. :3 I'll probably  do this after school today sometime!  Either way, it'll be 20 TBT <3



Awesome! I sent you TBT!

Edit Add: Either or works! =D


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

Same for both would be awesome!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah. ^^;


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 25, 2014)

BumPO~


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Buttface (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 26, 2014)

Bymp


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 26, 2014)

BumpQ


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 28, 2014)

ump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 30, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 1, 2014)

..


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Oct 1, 2014)

Whoops, sorry for the late payment XD how much was it again?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry, been busy XD maybe something flowery?

And awesome, thank you  paid now!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 2, 2014)

..


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay! And yeah, I can doooo


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 4, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 6, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 7, 2014)

..


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis (Oct 7, 2014)

Town Name: Atlantis
Catch Phrase Or Saying For Town(Optional):
Mayor Name (Optional): Greta
FC (Optional):439910263053
DA (Optional):
Dream Villagers: Marina, Fauna, Molly, Skye, Chief, Cousteau,  Melba, Merengue,  Maple, flora
Font/Font type: whatever looks good
Font Color: anything but purple
Any Special Requests:
An Outline Around Letters/Words: (If so, please tell what color!)
Any extra Pixels:
How Many Chibi's? One
Which side would you like your Chibi(s) on: right
Pics of Chibi: 
Key (If wanted. As in, Gold rose to show achieved dreamies! ) pink tulip to show achieved. Maple, chief, fauna
Back Round Pic: (link is preferred) looking for background now


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 7, 2014)

..


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 12, 2014)

..


----------

